

Brain function can start declining 'as early as age 45' - hanbam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-16425522

======
Hyena
I often wonder about these findings. To what extent are we seeing a
neurologically-driven phenomenon vis-a-vis one generated by a host of factors
causing relatively common skill atroph? By 45, many people might be working
largely on autopilot, causing flexible skills to decline in favor of scripted
response.

------
CurtHagenlocher
As someone who just turned 43, this article makes me very sad.

Wait, what was the article about again?

